# State recored saugeye



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I just read in the dispatch that a guy fishing for trout in Antrim landed a 14.06 lb saugeye. This will be a new state record if confirmed. They said it was full of eggs. He weighed it at Kroger.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Can't wait to see pics of it. My buddy got a 9lber last spring and he said that his was a dink compared to the Antrim fish. Now a debate is going to rage on how it got in there. If it was full of eggs it probably came from the hatchery, and I would guess it was not a mistake. However is there a possibility that it came in from the Olentangy?


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

I wouldn't figure that any fish make it from the Olentangy into Antrim. There are several pipes leading down from the lake to the river, but if a fish could swim from one end to the other in either direction is anybody's guess. Unless that fish was a fingerling when it did so. The only other thought might be high water in the river spilling over into the lake. Can't remember if the water has gotten that high during the recent past? I only live about 5 minutes from the Park, but don't spend much time fishing there. 

Eric


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

I can't believe that the state record is going to be from Antrim caught off of a trout power nugget. Doesn't seem right. I bet that the ODNR stuck it in there. Hell, they may have stocked it that day with the trout. Anyways, still sounds like a huge fish, couldn't believe when I read the article this morning.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

I think I am going to be sick..... 
I wouldn't doubt if they dumped it in there along with the trout. Something isn't right, it just doesn't make sense. Well, guess we should all fish at Antrim throwing rogues and husky jerks all hours of the day. I mean, that seems to be the right thing to start doing. Where there is one.......
ying


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I GUESS NEXT YEAR ILL HAVE TO START FISHIN TWICE AS MUCH! IF POSSIBLE!  SEEMS LIKE THATS HOW A LOT OF RECORDS ARE CAUGHT AND THERES NOT TO MANY FISH THAT SIZE TO BE HAD IN OHIO.(EYES) IT SEEMS THE TWO FOOTER IS PRETTY COMMON. DOES THE DNR RELEASE THE SIZE INFO ON NETTING?


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Wow, great catch by a lucky angler!


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

I saw that hog! Congrats dude! I'll bet Antrim holds some other records or at least some hogs. Just when one is sure that everything is just as it should be, Mother Nature throws us a curve.


----------



## CPTN.CROWN (Apr 11, 2004)

That is a bunch of crap. Lived 5 min from antium for 8 years. Would of fished it more if i knew. 

Congrats dude nice catch. and hope you baught some lotto tickets that night


----------



## goldfishboy (Jul 13, 2004)

The saugeye is 100% from the olentangy. In the early 90 I seen some kids catching small saugeyes and filling there buckets. I said are you going to eat them they said they but them in antrim.They can still get in from the pipes.


----------



## jt11 (Jul 15, 2004)

I think I saw it too. I saw a guy (big guy) in the parking lot with a monster hanging out of his bucket. I think he was having car trouble because there was a wrecker helping his group with their car. Can anyone verify that was the guy and his fish?


----------



## buckeye79 (May 8, 2004)

it most likely came from antrim...been told that there are potential state record smallmouth and crappie in antrim...antrim has everything needed to produce record fish...but very difficult to pattern,i have caught some monsters in there and seen a great variety of fish caught including perch.also it doesnt surprise me that someone got lucky etc..with all the lines in the water and the time of year.there is transfer of water between the olentangy and antrim.would find it hard to believe small saugeye or any other fish from the olentangy dont find their way into antrim...i have been told they catch the occasional saugeye in antrim so thats not unusual.


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

Back in the late 70's/early 80's ("pre-popular park" & trout stocking) Antrim used to be much higher and water from the Olentangy did spill into it during heavy rains. Many of the fish got in there from waterfowl carrying eggs on them from other locations.


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

That fishing at Antrim is purely luck. I have seen some nice sized LM bass in the SE corner of the lake, but with all the trees lining the bank, you can't get to them very easily. You're not allowed to wade, not allowed to boat, and that lake must be pretty deep in the middle. And let's face it, there aren't many lines making it that far out. Congrats on the great catch!

Eric


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

*PERMIT DRAWINGS ARE SET FOR BEAVER-TRAPPING AREAS*

Published: Sunday, November 28, 2004
SPORTS 13E
By Dave Golowenski
FOR THE COLUMBUS DISPATCH

Trappers can get in the hunt for a limited number of beaver-trapping permits to be issued for three central Ohio wildlife areas. 

Ohio Division of Wildlife personnel will hold drawings for permits Dec. 7 for both Delaware Wildlife Area in Delaware County and Big Island in Marion County. Draws are scheduled for 7 p.m. at the Delaware Wildlife Area Headquarters, 8589 Horseshoe Rd., Ashley. Arrive by 6:30 p.m. to register. 

A drawing will be held Dec. 8 at Deer Creek in Fayette, Pickaway and Madison counties. The draw is scheduled for 7 p.m. at the Deer Creek Wildlife Area Headquarters, 12552 Post Rd., Mount Sterling. Arrive by 6:30 p.m. to register. 

Trappers 18 and older will vie for a single special beaver-trapping permit to be issued for each area. The winner will get an additional permit to give to a designated helper of any age. The helper's name and address must be written on the drawing registration. Only the applicant must be present for the drawing. 

Applicants must prove they possess a current Ohio hunting license and a current Ohio fur-takers permit. Each person may enter the drawing only once for each wildlife area. For details, contact the Wildlife District One Office at 614-644-3925. 

A special permit is required to trap beavers on state-owned land. Beavers normally are protected because they tend to improve the habitat for other species when they move into an area. 

However, population reduction is occasionally required when beaver "improvements'' cause problems for people, said Gary Ludwig, the wildlife division's assistant wildlife management supervisor for central Ohio. 

The statewide beaver-trapping season runs Dec. 26 through Feb. 28, 2005. 

Fowl news 

Abnormally warm temperatures and open water in the upper Midwest and central provinces of Canada have made ducks and geese reluctant to leave the summer breeding grounds, Ducks Unlimited reported last week. 

Calling the situation "highly unusual for this time of year,'' Jeff Nelson, director of Ducks Unlimited's Great Plains regional office, said "there has been no snow even as far as central Saskatchewan, so there is plenty of food available for the birds. I'm still seeing lots of mallards, divers, swans and geese around central North Dakota.'' 

A push of cold air accompanied by snow showers a few days ago was expected to put at least some waterfowl on a migratory path. 

*Giving thanks 

Roger Sizemore, 32, of Orient went trout fishing at Antrim Lake on Wednesday and about 11:30 a.m. latched onto a 30 1/2 -inch saugeye heavy with next year's eggs. 

"When I saw it, it almost knocked me over,'' he said. 

The fish had the same effect on everybody at R & R Sports Headquarters, where proprietor Bill Wentzel and others in the Columbus shop advised Sizemore he might have a state record on his hands. So Sizemore had the fish weighed on a certified scale at an area Kroger. 

The weight: 14.04 pounds. The verdict: If everything shakes out, Sizemore's fish will be a state record. 

Brian W. Bang of Galloway holds the current standard with a 12.84-pound saugeye taken Jan. 26, 2002, from Alum Creek Reservoir. 

Sizemore said late Wednesday evening that he planned to have a particularly joyous Thanksgiving, even though he wasn't sure he would sleep that night.* 

Parting shots 

Biologists from several states, including Ohio, have been tagging Ohio River walleye and sauger as part of a study on movement and catch rates. Anglers are being asked to help by reporting. Send the tag or tag number, date, location of catch and whether the fish was kept or released to WVDNR, 2311 Ohio Ave., Parkersburg, WV, 26101. Information can be e-mailed to [email protected] or phoned in . . . Columbus resident David King reports that the local chapter of Farmers and Hunters Feeding the Hungry have been able to make venison donations totaling several hundred pounds to area food banks this hunting season. However, cash donations for processing are needed. Participating processors include: Thurn's Specialty Meats, 530 Greenlawn Ave., Columbus; Bay Food Market, Lancaster; and Reinschield Meats, Bremen. Contact King at 614-267-7872 or e-mail [email protected]. 

[email protected]


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow! and who would've though it would've come from ANTRIM.

Big weight diff from the old record too.

Congrats to the angler! That's an acheivement that 99.99999% of the angling population will never get to experience.


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

I've seen plenty of 5+ lb largemouth crusing the banks at Antrim, just never got them to bite. Haven't fished there in years. When the old'n'grundgy crests, it overflows into antrim on the south east side of the lake


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Talk about raising the bar! I can't remember what the world record saugeye weighed...but 14.04 can't be too far off the mark.

There must be alot of states looking at Ohio's saugeye stocking program and just shaking their heads in disbelief at the quality & quantity. Truly a success story, IMO.

The first thought that came into my head when I heard the news.....someone must've caught that hawg somewhere else when it was 10+ and released it from their livewell into Antrim just to see if it would get caught again someday.


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

World Record is from Montana and weighed 15.66 lb
http://www.walleyehunter.com/kibler.html


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

whoever you are dude, nice catch and congrats....What a Hawg!!!!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

That is one heck of a fish. And to break the old mark that Brian held, by so much, is outstanding. The freakin state probably netted it somewhere and put it in with the trout  ......... THE CATKING !!!


----------



## salmoide (Oct 29, 2004)

No doubt that is a killer fish, but I noticed that no one has posted any pics of it yet ? One way for a lake to get some attention is to have a state record out of it, I bet there will be more people flocking to that place now that this has happened. I've seen some good Ohio lakes ruined from something of this nature, I watched Tycoon decline in quality of fish when reports stated they were catching 10 lb bass there the people came from all over and just raped it dry and now it's a poor to mediocre lake at best.


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

yeah thats true but im sure at antrim the dogs will make sure that this lake dont get fished out... if you ever fished there you know how frustrating it is to fish with all the dogs in the water... for those that dont know antrim is always crowded with people walking, picnicing, biking, rollerblading and teachin there dogs how to swim and retrieve. the boat ramp there is tough to launch , if you can even get your rig under the bridges...hehe.. most of the people there are not afraid to tell you to get bent either.. definately not a fisherman friendly place..

sowbelly


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

sowbelly, the best fishing is on the east side of the lake. There's also less people and dogs over there. And oh yeah, it's a longer walk. And the Old'n'grundgy is also right there in case the bite is hard to find at antrim.

Sorry man, I hear yer complaints, I also know that I like to fish there and I also know I like to take my dog there swimmin. I will not disturb a fisherman with my dog but appreciate the fact that others there don't care. I hear ya man, fish the east side, and if you get interrupted pitch a fuss at the owner.


----------



## buckeye79 (May 8, 2004)

the fish is from antrim..if it was from a hatchery it would have been a female walleye..saugeye arent used for breeding due to their being sterile for the most part and antrim has an environment for producing trophies...this isnt the last record from antrim..


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Awesome fish for sure!


Well now I know my new favorite fishing place!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Bet that sucker had a gut full of powerbait and rawhide


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow that is a HUGE fish! I would really like to see a picture of that one. At 30 1/2" that thing would have to be rounder than a football.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

buckeye79 said:


> the fish is from antrim..if it was from a hatchery it would have been a female walleye..saugeye arent used for breeding due to their being sterile for the most part and antrim has an environment for producing trophies...this isnt the last record from antrim..


Buckeye, I think the suggestion some folks are making is that the fish was caught by the ODNR during one of their annual trap net surveys in March/April and then released into Antrim. In the past, the ODNR has mentioned netting state record sized saugeye at Hoover and elsewhere. Of course I always assumed they released them back into the lake they came from .


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

For the guy who just broke the record last year. Just get you name in the books and out it goes. Same thing happened to the new hybrid striper record, it had held since 1985 until about 1999, then it got broke again within a week or two. That guy wasn't even mentioned  I followed that record as I was on a quest to break it, not anymore. The old one was from the Ohio River, so I had a chance. The new one came out of Deer Creek I think. Oh well, so much for records, nice to know there are still huge fish being produced. I know I've always heard of state record fish netted and shocked up by various DNRs. I guess those fish don't feel the need to be caught on hook & line ??


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

ShakeDown said:


> Bet that sucker had a gut full of powerbait and rawhide


Or tennis balls....


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Nessy - the Antrim Saugeye. - I think there are a series of tunnels at the very bottom of the lake that feed into the Olentangy and enable large fish to move throughout the system undetected. 
I am not sure if we will ever know where the fish came from. I am still going to say they stocked the fish with the rest of the trout. Here are a few questions
1. Did anyone else catch anything other than trout that day?
2. Was he catching trout and just happened to latch onto a saugeye instead?
3. How many Saugeye have any of us caught on powerbait?
4. What would a saugeye that came from hatchery most likely feed on?
5. How many saugeye have been caught out of Antrim?

There are just too many factors. This fish was hungry and stocked along with the trout. - The question is, where did it originally come from?????


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

First of all, I will say that I have never been to Antrim and thus have no idea of the means by which the fish ended up there. But a few have said that there are pipes that create a passage to the Olentangy. Have other saugeye been caught in Antrim? If not then I would be suspicious perhaps of the catch. But if there are saugeye caught there on occasion then why could the fish have not been somply a product of a body of water that has very little saugeye fishing pressure due to the limited access? Everyone always seems to want to create a conspiracy for some reason. Since Antrim is not a saugeye lake what would the DNR have to gain by stocking a record fish in there? As far as catching it on power bait, I may have missed it but I did not see where it said that he caught it on pwerbait. I have seen guys fishing in our local trout pond by drifting crawlers. It may not be the best method for trout but for some crawlers are a staple bait for fishing. Besides if it was on powerbait, although it would be unusual is it that uncommon to have someone catch a fish by a totally off-the-method. I mean I have caught smallmouth on corn when targeting carp. I have caught catfish on a spoon plug targeting bass. When fishing it seems that nothing is impossible.


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

Why the conspiracy theories? It was a freak catch, luck, right place at the right time, whatever you want to call it. Great fish regardless. I would guess that a lot of record fish are caught by people that are targeting other species. We've all caught fish with methods that surprised us.

Joel


----------



## cobras (May 20, 2004)

my street name is brian bang and i am the current rocord holder. reading this news really sucks. just kidding, well maybe not. i would have loved to held the record for 10 years plus but having my record broke can never take away the memories of that night and the almost 2 years of bragging that followed. if the fellow that caught this fish is reading this i know how it feels to be suspect because if you remember i caught mine 2 months after fred caught his to break a 10 year old record and to beat by one hundreth of a pound put some people up in arms. however that is one of the neat things about this site is that when you get a hot topic such as this you see so much information, facts , and theories you end up learning something or at least see something from a different point of view. so if you are reading this Record Breaker sincere congratulations and more good fishing. p.s that fish being 30 and half inches and weighing 14lbs. got to be a saugeye! now go get him boys we have a new leader


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

anyone happens to find the picture of this new record fish???


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey, how did it stack up with the solar-lunar tables & best times to fish calandars? In-fisherman.com seems to be down at the moment.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Does anyone know if the Olentangy is stocked w/saugeye? I always thought that all of the saugeye came up from the Scioto, and stopped at the lowhead dam @ 5th ave.


----------



## buckeye79 (May 8, 2004)

the olentangy is full of saugeye..delaware reservoir is stocked and most end up in the olentangy.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

A few years ago I brought my 2 daughters to Antrim for the trout release. My oldest was using trout bait, little dough ball looking stuff, and she caught a bass that was over 5 lbs on it. The news channel was there and they showed it on tv.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey cobras !!! Didn't realize you changed your handle Brian  Doesn't matter that your record was broken. " Records are made to be broken "  But you still are one of VERY few former record holders  ..... CATKING


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Right on Brian! You deserve every ounce of respect you've gotten from that record...most of us will never know that glory!


----------



## DAVEM (May 20, 2004)

Brian you do not know how many times I looked at pictures of your fish. You caught it in a lake I know and love. I fish that lake every chance I get and my best is 7 lbs. Like many of us who will never catch a fish like that thanks for the opportunity to see a true trophy. That fish will stick in my memory forever. It also put Ohio saugeyes in the minds of a lot of anglers. Thanks again.


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

The trout wasn't _in_ the bass was it? Three times I've had a bass hit a trout I was bring in.


----------



## ShaneR (Jun 7, 2004)

I can't wait to that fish. It isn't hard to believe that it came from Antrim with the Olentangy so close.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

It is now believed that saugeye first entered Antrim in the ballast water of ocean going kayaks on the Olentangy River. This has left the state with no choice but to classify the saugeye as an exotic species in Antrim. More news to follow.

Sorry...Lots of time on my hands this morning. Found out at 6am there's a major power outage at work and was advised to stay home.


----------



## harry1 (Apr 17, 2004)

this fish took the no. 5 bus from greenlawn to downtown columbus, transfered to the no. 14 northbound, and got off at the jeffery place turn around. from there it was an easy hitch to broadmeadows where she got off and walked to the river. the river being in the state that it's usually in, the fish climbed out and made the short jumb to antrim.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Remember also that a few large muskie have been caught in Atrium. Hard telling what is in that lake. It's deep, hard to fish, and a river that floods on occasion close by............. But it sounds to me that most who fish it don't know how to fish it........  ....... THE CATKING !!!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

So how big is Antrim?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

antrim covers 27 acres.plenty of shore access,but just not a lot of structure in my opinion.i think the dnr promotes it more for trout than anything,but you never know what you might catch.there are some who fish it for other species,but most go for the trout,which is how most rare catches like that saugeye and muskies are made.

LOL,king


> . But it sounds to me that most who fish it don't know how to fish it


 but as i said,most people just plain don't fish it for saugeyes and muskies cause they aren't that abundant,or easy to catch there,and i doubt it's at the top of the list for people who target those fish   
hence,most will be caught incidentally,while fishing for trout 
i don't know how that kid caught the musky i saw a couple years ago,but my guess is he was trout fishing and the musky either ate a trout he had hooked,or nailed a spinner he was throwing for trout.kinda like your "one cast" musky


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

> kinda like your "one cast" muskie


LOL Rick, You're not implying the King was Lucky!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

DA KING !!! will be the first to admit that Misfit hasn't lost his whit. It was he who I was referring to as "Most don't know how to fish Atrium"  I knew Misfit graced this area at times, and it was he who told us all about the Muskie a couple years ago...........  Leave " 1 " cast out of this thread  He was a TRUE trophy.................  .......... DA KING !!!


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

"But it sounds to me that most who fish it don't know how to fish it"
Very true statement. Even if you know how to it is tough to fish.


"but just not a lot of structure in my opinion"
There is _plenty_ of structure but the problem is you can't see it. In the 80's and once in the 90's we had VERY dry summers and Antrim dropped WAY down and exposed herself  . I was amazed by the amount of structure in the lake. It also showed why they really don't want you to wade it...many steep declines and quick drop-offs.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> He was a TRUE trophy


 if you caught him,he would definitely be a TRUE trophy    

bill,you're right.what i meant was structure that is visible/fishable to shore fishermen.the lake under normal conditions,which is most of the time,doesn't give a clue as to what's really there.that makes it tough to find and fish.the dropoffs and points are visible,but other than that there's no way to see anything else or tell the contour of the bottom beyond that.i'm sure if a person could launch a small boat(as i mentioned) with a depthfinder,they could definitely find some very promising water.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

We have quite a few lakes down in this area that are twins to Atrium. Deep & clear with lots of gravel. These type of lakes really are indeed hard to fish, but it can be done. And I aint talkin them trout that Misfit targets  Turkeyfoot lake down in the Southeast is a great example. But I've fished it with good success in the past. I don't know alot about Atrium , only been there once, but it had that same " I'm not giving up anything" look to it... THE CATKING !!!


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

I didn't know that saugeyes reproduced. Can't wait to tell Gator. He's the one who said they didn't. Where he gets his info I'll never know, but he ought to change his name to insta-gator. Congrads on a whopper.


----------



## Action (Apr 8, 2004)

Has anybody seen a picture yet. In this day and age I know there's one out there somewhere.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

> But I've fished it with good success in the past.


I did not know Da King ever had success????????


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

What about " 1 " & " 10.25 "  How soon you forget............  How about the 42 pound carp ??? The Twins from MWSD lakes ( Tappan and such)............. I could go on......... 50 - 10 " or better crappie in about an hour............. DA KING !!!


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

I doubt this was a stocked fish released with the trout as none of the 6 hatcheries produce both trout and saugeye in the same facility. This would mean that a seperate trip to a second hatchery would have had to have been made... or even more outlandish, the fish was left over in the truck or something.

Even if it was somehow a DNR mature fish that was released (which I don't think)- the angler shouldn't be punished, all he did was go out there and legally catch it- which to me- means he deserves the record... grats man!

Must admit, does kinda suck the record came on powerbait- stuff works awesome but it does seem a little less sporting than coming on a traditional lure or livebait.

Those are my official statemants  Unofficially, I'm jealous beyond reason and have convinced myself I deserved to catch it more than anyone else...LOL....


----------

